# FS: Tank, equipment, diffuser, skimmer



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

For sale.

I work in Richmond, but live in Surrey, and visit Mission once a week. So can deliver in between, or for pickup.

Pictures are coming, and are available upon request. Measurements also available upon request.

($20) 33g tank - holds water just fine.

($20) 9w submersible UV sterilizer. Needs a replacement bulb though :|

(pending) 100w heater (I have two of them)

($30) inline DIY co2 diffuser with bioballs. 

($50) RedSea HOB Skimmer for up to 150g 

($8) 5lb bag of crushed coral

(offer) Various air pumps


Up to reasonable offers. Willing to trade for an inline heater.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

oh there he goes.... clearing house! i smell a new tank coming soon!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

now how did I know you`d post first. In the first five minutes. Hah.

Need this 115g gone!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

first 4 minutes technically  free bump, this is a beauty deep tank!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

what brand are the heaters? and is the 33gal standard size?


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

PSpades said:


> what brand are the heaters? and is the 33gal standard size?


Thermal Compact. And yes, standard size.


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

Is it a standard 55G? 48x12 footprint


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

do you have a pic for your UV sterilizer? is it the one that comes with a pump?


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

What kinda air pumps do you have? you got the fusion one?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

can i get the dimensions and pics for the 55long?


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

stonedaquarium said:


> do you have a pic for your UV sterilizer? is it the one that comes with a pump?


It's this one:


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Shiyuu said:


> What kinda air pumps do you have? you got the fusion one?


I don't have a fusion one, no. They are maximas.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

55g has been sold. 

Koralia Powerheads are Evo 1050 - 1050 gph


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

powerheads sold.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Any pics of the 33 gallon?


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

daily bump.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I will take the 100W heater! PM sent


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump, will take offers on the 115g!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

free bump! this is a beauty deep tank! someone jump on this


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

pm sent your way


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

bump! Someone buy the 115g!


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Do you still have a 100W Heater?


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

They are both pending.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Jason, I was the one Ryan was holding the heaters for, but I need more wattage, so they're available now


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello, I am interested in the 33g and also one of the heaters? 

What are the dimensions of the 33? Sorry standard size means nothing to me  I want one to match the 33 i have which is 36 by 12 ish.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

bump!! buy the 115g!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

willing to take offers on the 115g! bump!


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

heater ?


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry, PM's replied.

Bump!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

updated with a couple new (and big) pictures of the 115g tank. With hood and "stand" - empty and ready to go!


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll take the tank and stand hood. Consider it sold. Got the wife's approval and also sent you some pms


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry but the hood, tank and stand is pending for me.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

I've been talking to him for 2 weeks. Oh well it's up to him then.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

So the one with wood canopy and stand and tank is sold then


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

*throws you gladiator equipment*

now fight to the death!

PM'd you both.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

Do neoh still have that tank wooden canopy and tank


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you kind sir. You still have the fluval 205??? Just read the top again and might want that too. Why not. Lol


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

big tank sold.


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

got air pumps?


----------

